# Gentoo vs QNX

## Rick123

Bonjour,

Je cherche a me faire une distrib la plus simple possible et avec le moins de services ou quoi que ce soit qui tourne dessus.

De plus il n'y aura qu'une application dédié a recevoir un stream UDP a haut débit. 

J'ai vu qu'il y avait des NIC qui bypass le kernel pour fin de performance (SolarFlare, MYRI-10 ...) ... mais encore là je me demandait si ce ne serait pas bien de compiler l'application dans le kernel de toute facon (pour des perfs de plus).

J'ai lu pas mal et est arrivé a une short list entre Gentoo et QNX.  

Avez-vous une recommandation ou commentaires?  Sachant que le but de ce serveur n'est que de recevoir le stream (300K paquet UDP Multicast /sec) et rien d'ature.

Merci !

----------

## Magic Banana

QNX n'est pas Libre...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Rick123

Yes I know  :Sad: 

But do you think the speed of QNX is the fastest linux (unix) solution for dedicated application?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hallo,

Dit sub-forum is in frans. Zou het mogelijk in frans spreken ?

----------

## Rick123

Oups déformation professionnelle  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est mieux ainsi  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Ca dépend de tes conditions exactes, mais linux (gentoo ou autre, peu importe !) peut très bien tenir la charge.

- Première chose : ne surtout pas utiliser iptables. Dans des environnements à forte charge, cela fait dramatiquement chuter la capacité de la machine.

De toute façon, avec une machine correctement configurée qui n'a que le serveur nécessaire qui tourne, cela est inutile.

- Ensuite, il va sans doute falloir faire un peu du tunning de sysctl, pour UDP je ne connais pas bien. Mais pour TCP il y a quelques buffers et backlogs à augmenter, probablement qu'il y a l'équivalent en UDP.

Mais la bonne solution sera pour toi de faire un test grandeur nature. Cela va aussi dépendre de l'application que tu utilises. Une application bien codée n'a absolument pas besoin d'être en mode kernel : si c'est bien codé, les échanges entre espace utilisateur et kernel ne doivent pas être un problème (maintenant, si c'est mal codé...).

Mais en tout état de cause, on peut faire des trucs magnifiques en espace utilisateur. Y a qu'à voir ce que certains arrivent à faire, genre PacketShader !

Et le fait que QNX soit un OS temps réel ne veut pas dire qu'il tiendra mieux la charge. Personnellement (point de vue totalement subjectif), le fait que ce soit un OS peu utilisé (et limite moribond, si ce n'est son rachat par RIM) me laisse penser que la pile réseau est même plutôt faible car peu testée, donc ne va pas nécessairement mieux tenir la charge, voir même au contraire, sans parler du driver spécifique à la carte réseau...

AMHA, si tu ne t'en sors pas sous linux, ta solution sera plutot à base d'ASIC que de QNX...

----------

## Bapt

un bon vieux freebsd réduit à coup de nanobsd serait la solution pour laquelle j'opterai perso  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Hello, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ?

Et +1 pour bapt.  :Wink: 

----------

